# Black Creek



## Dr J (Feb 27, 2012)

Went to Black Creek after specks only caught 5 with one keeper but still had a good time.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Where is black creek ?


----------



## Dr J (Feb 27, 2012)

Choctawhatchee Bay north of the river


----------

